# tax file number and superannuation



## Nathan_1986 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Im going over to Aus a week on tuesday and have been successful in gaining an offer of work before I arrive. Il be going on my first working visa. My future employer has asked me to organize a tax file number and superannuation so they can get the paperwork done. I cant see any of these numbers on my working visa and hope someone may be able to offer some advice?

I hope Wanderer will be able to shed some light on this as he seems to have the answers to all my questions so far! what a wizkid!

Nathan


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Nathan_1986 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im going over to Aus a week on tuesday and have been successful in gaining an offer of work before I arrive. Il be going on my first working visa. My future employer has asked me to organize a tax file number and superannuation so they can get the paperwork done. I cant see any of these numbers on my working visa and hope someone may be able to offer some advice?
> 
> ...


You can apply for a tax file no. on arrival Nathan, you actually having a month to get one before an employer has to withold extra taxation, though if you already have an Australian address to use, you may be able to apply for it from the UK.
Australian Taxation Office Homepage has the info and the employer arranges for superannuation to be paid as that is something they pay.

The employer may take tax out at the non residents rate which is different to residents but if you're planning on being in the one location you can establish residency for taxation purposes and can then get a nice tax refund, details also on the taxation site under personal.


----------

